# Sticky  Don't Leave Them Stranded-No Wild Release



## Katalyst

*A helpful article on what to do with unwanted fish.*
http://www.wildlife.state.nh.us/Outdoor_Recreation/exotic_aquatics_brochure.pdf

*Protect our environment by not releasing unwanted fish, inverts or plants into the wild. *
http://www.habitattitude.net/

*Think releasing one fish into the wild isn't a big deal? *

*Invasive Species in Canada *
http://www.invadingspecies.com/Library.cfm

*For more information visit the orgional thread here: *
http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/forum/showthread.php?t=361&highlight=Wild+Release


----------



## Cory

Good post. Always a good idea to remind folks or educate new folks on this subject.


----------



## Katalyst

Thanks Cory. 

Lastly something I forgot to mention:

Even flushing dead fish isn't a great idea as there is a good risk of contamination/spreading disease in healthy fish.


----------



## Ciddian

Stickied it.


----------



## Platypus

Now the quick disposal is unapproved? No, I usually threw 'em in the garbage.


----------



## ar1_pyroboy

People look at me like I'm all weird when I tell them to freeze their unwanted fish rather than flushing it. They think I'm psycho and don't believe me when I tell them it's more humane. I guess they never stopped to think that all that rotten poo must be hell for the poor fish.


----------



## Byronicle

Katalyst said:


> Thanks Cory.
> 
> Lastly something I forgot to mention:
> 
> Even flushing dead fish isn't a great idea as there is a good risk of contamination/spreading disease in healthy fish.


yes that is very true. I am doing a work study for a prof down at UofT st.george and we do not flush any of the dead guppies (which we do experiments on). They are all frozen and disposed of appropriately


----------



## redclove

dead fish make amazing compost! if you dont compost you can simply bury them in your garden. back into the earth.


----------



## oshiet

redclove said:


> dead fish make amazing compost! if you dont compost you can simply bury them in your garden. back into the earth.


Check your local bylaws. Read that sometimes it's illegal to bury animals in your garden.


----------



## Ciddian

I don't think fish are seen as animals within the law. I think you can even buy fert from the store that contain fish matter but I am not sure on that....


----------



## KnaveTO

Fish are not seen as animals under the law but more as food, thus why their importing falls under CFIA.


----------



## ryno1974

As long s they are already dead, how dies flushing make it any worse than burying them in your garden or throwing them out? They are all destined for the same place - compost in landfill.


----------



## Ciddian

Well I've had people tell me about the spread of non native disease into our ecosystem... That's one of the reason's I dont


----------



## 12273

as a very active fisherman I have dropped thousands on gear, boats and other fishing stuff. i would like to maintain a stable and healthy fishery so i can enjoy it for years and years. 

i would also hope my children can experience the same.

great to see this kind of support!


----------



## solarz

ryno1974 said:


> As long s they are already dead, how dies flushing make it any worse than burying them in your garden or throwing them out? They are all destined for the same place - compost in landfill.


Not at all. Toilet flushings end up in the sewers, which may go to a water treatment plant, but always ends up in the local water system.

Burying something in your garden makes it stay there until thoroughly biodegraded.


----------

